# Brightest white



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not sure if the horse has to be all white, but this is my pinto mare..










Her white is really white!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

So white she's actually shiny. =D


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

shes realy pretty wallaby


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks! =)


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

This is Misty, my instructors Welsh B. Please do not critique the rider at all.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

apache


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's Dozer!


----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)

opps, the last picture didn't work. here it is.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am still in love with Dozer, by the way.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I will upload a picture of Romeo when I can get on my good computer!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Sophie19 said:


> I am still in love with Dozer, by the way.


Thanks!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.mailit.co.il/wallpaper/animals/White_Horse.jpg


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

MISTY, my pony


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

haha Misty is the name of the white pony I posted in here as well!! lol


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Another Misty


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The whitest she's ever been :lol: Though with all the rain, she should be white for about a day before I get a black horse again!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

winners?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

boxer said:


> winners?


Great minds think alike! I was just gonna say that myself. :lol:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

The OP hasnt even posted anything?


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry, I was late posting this, it was awfully hard chosing one. The winner is moomoo and the 3rd misty.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Aww  Why thank you  Congrats to everyone, they are all gorgeous bright white horses


----------

